# Governor Question ---



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

My 8N's governor is not engaging properly. I just rebuilt it completely with new balls, races, bearings, everything last year. I pulled it off today and it is in great condition - no problems. I think I might have a problem with my linkages --- the mechanism seems to work flawlessly but I have a little play in the levers (side to side) and the linkages are all original. Does anyone have any suggestions? I never see it attempting to love the levers/increase throttle when bogged down with heavy load on bushhog etc. 

Any hints?

Andy


----------

